
Ask HN: Why doesn't Facebook let you disable comments like YouTube? - millzlane
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;help&#x2F;community&#x2F;question&#x2F;?id=10207330892938907<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;help&#x2F;community&#x2F;question&#x2F;?id=819990121366190<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;help&#x2F;community&#x2F;question&#x2F;?id=10200714837656784<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;webapps.stackexchange.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;26525&#x2F;how-to-disable-comments-for-my-post-in-facebook<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pcsteps.com&#x2F;2273-disable-comments-on-a-facebook-page&#x2F;
======
fratlas
Would be counter-intuitive for fb to ever do this. They thrive on posts being
commented on - it promotes discussion (for the better or worse), therefore
interest in the post.

